# Cinderella, Cleo, Cali and Charlee-update (new pics-page 4)



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As I'm typing this, Charlee is asleep in my lap - yup, Charlee, the standoffish one - first time! But it's really no big deal. :jump 

I've waited a few days to post about this in case it was a fluke, but Cleo is playing with the kitties! :yellbounce :wiggle They've been chasing each other around the house. When she's not in the mood for them, she still hisses and growls and makes little pretend swats at them. It's just adorable when the babies swat back! 8O  

And Cinderella has been intrigued by them from the start. She's more the Mom around the kids. She likes to watch them and be around them, but sometimes they give her a run for their money, too. 

When I came home from work on Friday, all four jumped up on the bed! 

I will have had the kittens 3 weeks tomorrow, and this is so much better than I could ever have imagined. :luv


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, hands down the best 2 kitty intro into a 2 kitty household I've ever heard of. Everyone accepting everyone, that's great!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

That's wonderful!! They are all so adorable!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*WooHoo! *


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! And Cinderella has slept with me for the past 3 nights - all night long!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow, this is really phenomenal... everyone loves everyone, they are all playing together, and now you are getting extra affection from both the monkeys and your princesses... what more could you possibly hope for? (besides winning the lottery)  

PS: Did you bring Charlee to work, or do you have the day off? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't feel so great this morning - took a rare day off.

Charlee is still on my lap. She's awake and just chillin'. My legs are cramping, but I'm not moving.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Well... I am sorry you don't feel too good, but it must be worth it if you get to snuggle with the kittehs! :wink: 

Isn't it funny how they train us? We're so grateful to have them in our lap that we can sit still til our butt gets numb!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Such wonderful news!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I predicted that! Check back and you'll discover that I predicted that Cleo would soon be playing with the babies! And I predicted that if they fell asleep on your lap you wouldn't move. I also told you they would climb your legs. Wonderful news, but you owe me for my predictions now! Twenty dollars each will be sufficient! :wink: 

Hmm..what should I do with my windfall?  

(Shh, everyone! She didn't know these things were inevitable! :wink: )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can I pay my debt in pictures of the kitties?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That'll do it!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, that is such great news  This outcome must have exceeded your hopes! Sounds like they are getting along famously


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

All four hanging out on my (very messy) bed (Cinderella is in the headboard):


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Uh oh...looks like Cali has her paw raised to Auntie Cleo...kids! no respect for their elders :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It does look like she's saying "talk to the paw" - but I zoomed in looking at the picture on my camera - it's actually just her ear! :lol:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE! SO glad the introductions has gone well!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

That was such a wonderfull update! I have to admit I got all happy and giddy reading it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great that they are getting along so well!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you feeling better now Marie?

So glad the kitties are getting along so well.

Are things improving between Cinderella and Cleo as well do you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Allie, it does seem like Cinderella and Cleo are getting along better. What's cute (well, I'm sure Cleo doesn't think so) is that Cinderella is very protective of the babies. If she thinks Cleo is acting threatening in any little tiny way (she was looking at them under the bed), she chases Cleo away. She doesn't realize there's nothing to worry about. Even when Cleo was just sniffing under their door before I had opened it, Cinderella chased her away from the door. But besides that, they'll share the bed at times, and their presence doesn't seem to bother the other one in the same room any more. Cinderella even jumped on the bed for her brushes and laid down next to Cleo, with part of her actually touching Cleo! 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Isn't it amazing what a few ornery kids will do to a family? I loved the pic.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful news... great picture!! As other's have said, it's amazing what little young ones can do for the older ones !!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you they're getting along! They look like a happy family. :lol:


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

AWww!!! Very cute!!!!

Your introduction went very very well!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee jumped back on my lap last night, and then while we were watching t.v., she curled up against my stomach where Cali usually is. 

It's much better than I could have ever hoped for (_looking for something to knock on_). :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They love you already! They truly think of you as their mother, which is so touching. Bless their baby hearts!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Charlee jumped back on my lap last night, and then while we were watching t.v., she curled up against my stomach where Cali usually is.


Awww! How precious! 

They are such beauties and so sweet to boot!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear they are all getting along so well. That is great news!


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

How CUTE! I'm so happy for your news!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yesterday, Cali laid down next to Cinderella and Cinderella starting grooming her! :luv


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's love!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wooooooooo-hoo! I knew this would happen sooner or later - so glad it happened rather sooner!  

You must have felt like one of those marshmallow hearts, watching them!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was *wonderful*!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very, very awesome! 

*But where the heck are the pictures?*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, right. I try to take my camera from room to room, but geesh! It didn't last very long - something caught Little ADD Kitty's attention and she was off and running after about five seconds. But it was sweet while it lasted.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Reading the descriptions I can't help but wonder if Cinderella thinks she's a mom. "Oh, wow! Kittens! I have kittens!"

It sounds adorable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The funniest thing of all is that they'll lie down near one of the big girls and the big girl's tail will start twitching. Well, that's like waving a feather at the kitties and they keep trying to catch it, which makes the tail twitch even more. Cleo will usually just go away, but last night Cali was really not leaving Cinderella's tail alone and all of a sudden, Cinderella just whipped her head around right in Cali's face and Cali stopped.

Yup. She's the Mom.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so sweet! All the more because Cinderella is the dignified, more subdued ot the adults.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Right now they are running wild, making a mess and getting on my last nerve! Cinderella looked at me and I said, "What?!? They're *your* kids!" :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sweet little hurricanes!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Want them for a couple days? Apparently, in the last two days, the big girls' water bowl has become a kitty pool for Charlee, the litter box in the dining area is now a cage for kitty fights and it has to be done in that order or the mess isn't bad enough. :?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Stop complainin' ya big fraud! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What are you going to do if someone takes you up on that offer? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sleep. I'd sleep. I think I remember sleep....


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Sleep. I'd sleep. I think I remember sleep....


HEHEHE

What do you mean you don't like breaded kitties? Dip in water bowl, then in litterbox, et voila!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Breaded kitties! That's a purrfect description! :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Now all you need to do is fry them in the pan 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My nerves are fried - that's enough cooking for tonight.  

Actually, it's hard to stay mad at the monkeys when they're curled up in your lap and purring. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I know what you mean... and they know it too! They have us nicely wrapped around their little paw! One Puss-in-Boots look, one sweet purr, and your human is ready to bend over backwards for you again  









Mommmmmy...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I still need to see that movie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Very, very awesome!
> 
> *But where the heck are the pictures?*


HERE! I actually got some tonight!

Cali was grooming Cinderella's feet. Good daughter!










A while later, she completely lost her senses and thought it would be fun to wrestle Mom! 8O 










Even after staring into the eyes of death, Charlee joined in.....










Here are the kitties after being tossed off like drunk mechanical bull riders at Gilleys!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures! They bring back great memories!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

How cute! They're getting so big!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

HAHA! The little stinkers! 

I can't believe they mustered up the guts to wrestle Cinderella 8O 

It's such a great sight to see her play with the monsters... you know for sure that she is having so much more fun now!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She does *not *like it when I put them in their room. It's so sweet. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> She does *not *like it when I put them in their room. It's so sweet. :luv


_My bebehs she steals them. *sigh*_


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so happy that Cinderella has accepted them and engages with them so well...it's a whole new aspect of her personality :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We had a bit of a power struggle early this morning. Cinderella has been back sleeping with me for the last couple of weeks. She does this once or twice every few weeks or so, but now it's definitely every night. She hasn't done that since I got Cleo back in February! So I'm very happy about that, but sad for Cleo. 

This morning she wasn't there when I got up in the wee hours, Cleo was. Cinderella usually leaves about 5 a.m. for her round thing and Cleo takes her place. So I went back to bed, Cleo did her OCD thing (walking around in a circle a couple times, then I have to lie on my back while she kneads my left arm for a while). Cinderella jumped up on the bed and laid down across my abdomen. Cleo kept kneading and purring, and Cinderella moved up and laid her entire body on my stomach/chest with her face just a few inches from Cleo's. Cleo just kept kneading and purring, which she usually wouldn't do, too intimidated. And Cinderella has never laid on me before. 

So now, I'm wide awake, just waiting to see what happens. A little worried because they're a bit too close to my face for comfort, but they've almost never had physical confrontations. Finally, Cinderella just jumped down. Whew! 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That whole scenario is actually good...the kittens have changed the dynamics in the house and it sounds like they're all becoming one big happy family.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> That whole scenario is actually good...the kittens have changed the dynamics in the house and it sounds like they're all becoming one big happy family.


Yup... The change is awesome to witness (even from a distance like we do)! I can't wait to see how Cinderella and Cleo will finally settle the pecking order.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Cinderella will always be the alpha cat. I think she's just becoming kinder and gentler towards Cleo.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Oh, Cinderella will always be the alpha cat.


Oh you could be very surprised....from what I've read (and saw with Kobi) cats usually challenge for the 'throne' at age 2. One or both of those little babies may decide she wants to be queen and the whole pecking order could change. 

In my house it was Callie, then Kobi and now it's Maggie...Kobi became mush after Holly came along...guess he'd rather be a lover than a fighter :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I want Cinderella to stay in charge.  She was the first.

(But I *do *know better than to get involved -- they have to work it out themselves.)

It would be nice to see Cleo stand up to Cinderella a *little *more, though.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sound like Cleo is starting to stand up for herself. And wait a minute...she's not 2 yet either...right? So she may just be getting some nerve up more recently.

It is interesting to see the dynamics change. There for a while Maggie was petrified of Kobi (from that re-directed aggression thing where they bit each other and both ended up with abscesses). But now when he gives her crap, she kicks his butt and he ends up wailing. It's hysterical given that she's 10 lbs and he's 18.5. But she's a scrappy little thing. Yesterday morning he gave her a hard time and she chased him out of the bedroom! 

So ya never know....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, Cleo will be 2 in November. 

She laid on her back when I was walking towards her last night. First time ever! She didn't really want me to touch her stomach, but let me scratch her face and neck.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

marie73 said:


> ... She laid on her back when I was walking towards her last night. First time ever! She didn't really want me to touch her stomach, but let me scratch her face and neck.


Awww, It's so sweet that she really trusts you now. Just my two cents, but I think she's glad you added the kittens to her tribe.  
rcat


----------

